# Help! I am in casting on "Hell"



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi KP family,

You guys have always had the answer. It never fails when I am CO I always have to do it over and over before I guess the right amount of yarn to cast on the number of stitches. I have a pattern I am starting and it says cast on 270. I have now unravel it 3 times. ARG!

Is there a secret, formula to get it right the first time?

Thanks for any suggestions or help.

Take care
Kathy


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Cast on 25 stitches place a marker, cast on 25 more stitches place a marker etc. Check that there are 25 stitches between each marker. Easy Peasy. jinx


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Hi,
I keep 3 to 4 inches cut pieces of yarn- different colour than the working yarn, so it stands out, when I cast on 25 stitches, I put a piece of yarn in betwwen the 25th and the 26th stitch, this way it helps to count it again.I never went wrong
Hope this helps
Enjoy knitting
CHeers
Doris


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you, but how much yarn do I judge to use? That is my issue, I guess how much yarn will equal 270 stitches and run short on yarn and then have to pull it out and add more yarn and I am still short. :-( I feel like a dummy LOL


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I often do the knit on cast on it eliminates guessing how much yarn for long tail. If I do long tail I wrap my needle around how many times I need to do 10% then I unwrap and multiple the number of wraps to equal the number of stitchtes call for. Just to be sure I add a bit extra yarn. Then I cast on. Look at utube there are lots of ways to cast on most not hard. You can do this. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, you are asking about a long tail cast on? Try using two skeins of yarn to cast on. Once you have enough stitches cast on you cut the second yarn.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Take two balls of yarn, tie a slip knot (6 or 8 inches from the ends) thru both strands and put on needle, separate the two strands and do the long tail cast on, do not count the slip stitch, when you have enough stitches, cut off one of the balls, you can weave that end in later, use the other for working yarn, at the end of first row, delete the first slip knot, you will have two ends there to work in later. No running out of yarn.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Thank you, but how much yarn do I judge to use? That is my issue, I guess how much yarn will equal 270 stitches and run short on yarn and then have to pull it out and add more yarn and I am still short. :-( I feel like a dummy LOL


It sounds like you are doing the long-tail cast on.
View this page:
http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on
(This person states 12" for every 20 stitches--depending on yarn used).

I personally use the knit -cast on method.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

A rule of thumb that I use is to wrap the yarn around the needle the number of times equal to the number of stitches I need to cast on. Since you need 270 stitches (and that's a lot), I would wrap the yarn 68 times (about 1/4 of the total) and then use that length times 4 (e.g., if it's, say 10", then measure out 40" of yarn and a couple more for a little extra). Hope this helps.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I have gotten back to my love of knitting the last 6 months and it has never failed I have to always pull my CO stitches off due to being short on the amount of yarn.

Note to self: you are doing long tail! I love this site, I learn so much. 

I am on my 4th try LOL


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Hi,
If you want to know the exact amount of yarn, try doing 25 stitches first, pull out and measure it, you will have a rough idea how much you need for 25 stitches, multiply the same measurement by 11 times. You have the right measurement.
For eg if it is 30 mm for 25 stitches, take around 330 to 350 mm of knitting wool to make 270 stitches I presume.
Happy co.
Doris


ksitter said:


> Thank you, but how much yarn do I judge to use? That is my issue, I guess how much yarn will equal 270 stitches and run short on yarn and then have to pull it out and add more yarn and I am still short. :-( I feel like a dummy LOL


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

I didn't know about the knit/cast on method. Going to try it, thanks!!!!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

It sounds like you are doing to long tail cast on--where you have to estimate how much yarn you will need to cast on.
There are so many other ways to cast on. You might want to Google cast on methods to find the one that suits you. 
I use the knit cast on a lot. You start with a slip knot then knit the number of stitches you need. With the knit cast on you don't need to judge how much yarn you need to cast on. I find that when I CO a lot of stitches the knit cast on works best for me. I put a marker every 10 stitches so I don't lose count.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Sing,

Yes I am doing the long tail cast on and thank you. I didn't know there was such a thing as knitting while you cast on. Watching the video.

Thank you all, stress level is now down to a 4 from 10 LOL


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well now I use the crochet chain method. I simply crochet the exact number of stitches I need and then use my needle to pick up a stitch and start knitting.
I know there is a video on Youtube.
It's all I use now. I can't get into all the fancy dancy methods, This is just plain and simple..just like me.
Hope it helps you.
Linda


ksitter said:


> Hi KP family,
> 
> You guys have always had the answer. It never fails when I am CO I always have to do it over and over before I guess the right amount of yarn to cast on the number of stitches. I have a pattern I am starting and it says cast on 270. I have now unravel it 3 times. ARG!
> 
> ...


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Divide the number of stitches you are casting on by 4, in this case it would be 67.5. Wrap the yarn around the needle, not too loose, but not too tight that number of times to the next higher number, so 68 times. Hold the yarn at the spot of the last wrap and double the length then double it again. I lways add another 12 inches of length to get the length of the tail you need to cast on. HTHs. Of course if you are casting on a low number of stitches, just wrap around the needle that many times and still add 10", just to play safe.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Lee,

I didn't know that and it sounds like a great way to do casting on.

You guys are the best!


----------



## Grandma327 (May 22, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> Take two balls of yarn, tie a slip knot (6 or 8 inches from the ends) thru both strands and put on needle, separate the two strands and do the long tail cast on, do not count the slip stitch, when you have enough stitches, cut off one of the balls, you can weave that end in later, use the other for working yarn, at the end of first row, delete the first slip knot, you will have two ends there to work in later. No running out of yarn.


This method is absolutely awesome! No more running short with just a few sts left to cast on ever since I learned to do this! Here is a link with photos to show how. http://cocoknits.com/journal/tips-and-tutorials/no-more-estimating-tail-length-for-a-long-tail-co/


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

vayankee said:


> A rule of thumb that I use is to wrap the yarn around the needle the number of times equal to the number of stitches I need to cast on. Since you need 270 stitches (and that's a lot), I would wrap the yarn 68 times (about 1/4 of the total) and then use that length times 4 (e.g., if it's, say 10", then measure out 40" of yarn and a couple more for a little extra). Hope this helps.


This is the method that I use for my long-tail cast on. Works every time.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Thank you, but how much yarn do I judge to use? That is my issue, I guess how much yarn will equal 270 stitches and run short on yarn and then have to pull it out and add more yarn and I am still short. :-( I feel like a dummy LOL


You can use two balls of yarn for your long tail cast on and cut off one ball when you're done, leaving a length to weave in later.

http://www.ehow.com/video_4976531_advanced-knitting-long-tail-cast.html

You could also try a crochet cast on or a cable cast on, since neither requires a long tail.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know the formula for long tail cast on, I use knit cast on almost exclusively. Sometime when you are not so frustrated, you might try it to see if you like it. I know that not every technique is for everybody. That could be why there are so many.
Patty


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I use the cable cast on. Gave up on the long tail cast on.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I use crochet cast on. I have Jessica Jean to thank for that. I used to do long tail cast on by allowing an inch for each stitch plus a little extra. That never failed. I tried the crochet cast on. I found it to be very easy and it looks so nice. It's not too tight or anything. I am sure there are times when I will have a reason to do something else but for most of what I do crochet cast on serves very well.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree that a different CO method is your answer. YouTube has many options demonstrated that may work better for you than whatever you're using now. I use the cable cast-on for most everything I do now.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

different cast ons do different things, some are stretchier than others. For long tail I just wrap around my needle the number of stitches if its less than 50 I add a few inches over that it seems to come out on its own. I then cast on to a larger size needle because I cast on tight. I would rather cut a few inches off than run short.


----------



## suzy122 (Jun 3, 2012)

Try a different method of casting on. I learnt this recently and what a difference it has made, no more trying to guess how much wool you need. Here are two videos.











A difference I was shown is to place the second needle behind both stitches rather than one and you will find it gives a neater edge.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Woohoo, that's me running short everytime. Thanks&#128077;


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> vayankee said:
> 
> 
> > A rule of thumb that I use is to wrap the yarn around the needle the number of times equal to the number of stitches I need to cast on. Since you need 270 stitches (and that's a lot), I would wrap the yarn 68 times (about 1/4 of the total) and then use that length times 4 (e.g., if it's, say 10", then measure out 40" of yarn and a couple more for a little extra). Hope this helps.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! What great suggestion. Didn't know about them. Going to try ur suggestions.

You guys ROCK!


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

If I am reading your question correctly, I think that your problem is not in counting the stitches but in knowing how much yarn to pull off in the first place to do whatever sort of cast on you are doing.

Do you have to do that particular method? I do a cast on where I just put the first loop onto the LH needle, knit into it and put the tip of the LH needle into the back of by new loop (ie the two needles are parallel and facing in the same direction and the LH needle tip goes into the loop towards the tip of the RH needle, or another way to explain it would be that the LH needle goes into the RH side of the new loop).

Snuggle the loops down a little then put the RH needle through the space between the two stitches rather than into the stitch itself, pull the loop through and put it onto the LH needle as above. Just repeat all the way along. I think it might be called cable cast on, but I'm not sure. It is easy to do it tighter or looser, and if you want a particularly loose cast on just use a bigger needle for the LH one for the cast on only.

So I cast on from the starting end of the yarn and don't need to guesstimate how much to pull out for x-number of stitches. I'm sure there must be a formula for it, but that must surely alter depending on the needle size; 100 x 2mm stitches will need a lot less yarn than 100 x 4mm ones


----------



## Auntie L (Aug 16, 2012)

Are you meaning how much "extra" yarn to have so when you are CO you have enough?

If that is the case watch a video on CO with a crochet hook. I love it and is almost always the method I use.
It's very easy to do, look very nice and neat and will resemble the stitches when you end your piece.

It use to drive me nuts not to have enough yarn.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

laceandbits said:


> If I am reading your question correctly, I think that your problem is not in counting the stitches but in knowing how much yarn to pull off in the first place to do whatever sort of cast on you are doing.
> 
> Do you have to do that particular method? I do a cast on where I just put the first loop onto the LH needle, knit into it and put the tip of the LH needle into the back of by new loop (ie the two needles are parallel and facing in the same direction and the LH needle tip goes into the loop towards the tip of the RH needle, or another way to explain it would be that the LH needle goes into the RH side of the new loop).
> 
> ...


Yes you r right. I always run short of yarn. I didn't know there were so many ways to cast on. Your suggestion is great. I would never have to worry again.

Thank you,
Kathy


----------



## rhyleysgranny (Sep 10, 2012)

ksitter said:


> Hi KP family,
> 
> You guys have always had the answer. It never fails when I am CO I always have to do it over and over before I guess the right amount of yarn to cast on the number of stitches. I have a pattern I am starting and it says cast on 270. I have now unravel it 3 times. ARG!
> 
> ...


 I used to do casting on like this but found it so frustrating. I now use the cast on knit method too. I would like to try the cable method. It looks interesting. Until I came on here I never realised how many ways there are to cast on.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

This works for me. Wrap the yarn around your needle once for every stitch and then add an extra 5-10 wraps. Start casting on from here. I haven't run out yet!


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

When using the long tail cast on I measure one arms length for every 25 stitches. This seems pretty accurate for me, but I have longer than average arms. You might have to test this out for yourself. When you find the right arms length for you you will be all set to go every time!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I have done the 2 'ball'/skein CO and found that to be great!! I can't run out of yarn.

It is still mandatory for me to count how many stitches. Drats. ;-)


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Well now I use the crochet chain method. I simply crochet the exact number of stitches I need and then use my needle to pick up a stitch and start knitting.
> I know there is a video on Youtube.
> It's all I use now. I can't get into all the fancy dancy methods, This is just plain and simple..just like me.
> Hope it helps you.
> Linda


I had never heard of this, but will check it out. I use the knit CO when I have over 100 stitches to CO and use markers every 20 or so stitches.


----------



## Dezlie (Feb 8, 2012)

I would suggest the 'crochet' cast on. I also had trouble knowing how much yarn to leave for the long tail method. It can be viewed on youtube, that's how I learned. Good Luck!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Well now I use the crochet chain method. I simply crochet the exact number of stitches I need and then use my needle to pick up a stitch and start knitting.
> I know there is a video on Youtube.
> It's all I use now. I can't get into all the fancy dancy methods, This is just plain and simple..just like me.
> Hope it helps you.


You don't even have to go back and pick up stitches. As you draw up a look, slip it on to the knitting needle. Next chain, pull it up a little and slip onto knitting needle. And so on, until you have the needed stitches. I use this when I need to add stitches to the end of a row. It is a good idea to use a crochet hook much larger than the knitting needle so the chain isn't too tight to knit in again. This is the exact same technique used for the knitted cast on, just use a crochet hook instead of a knitting needle to form the chain of loops.


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

I use the knit on method. No need in judging the amount of yarn needed.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I always use the crochet cast on method. No guess work and the edge looks the same as the cast off edge. Very neat.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I just guess. I pull out so much wool and think no I need more. Gina told us for approximately 220 sts you need to wrap the yarn around your waist a couple of times then you will have enough to cast on 220 sts.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

one of the easiest ones I know of...


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

measure out about 12 inches of yarn, cast on until that's done, count your stitches, then ravel that out and measure out the number you need. I usually do about ten, then count and measure, 10, 20, 30, etc.. I'm not too good at explaining things, but, does that make sense to you??


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I think you are using what I would call the long tail method of casting on, try this wayhttp://www.youtube.com/user/verypinkknits?v=IzVy8fRfOw0
And place a maker every 50 stitches.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> ksitter said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, but how much yarn do I judge to use? That is my issue, I guess how much yarn will equal 270 stitches and run short on yarn and then have to pull it out and add more yarn and I am still short. :-( I feel like a dummy LOL
> ...


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I am so pleased I read this thread. I also run short of thread when casting on and am going to try other methods by watching youtube. Many thanks people


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello ksitter. If you would like to know lots of cast-on and cast-off(bind-off) methods and other knitting know-hows, then try to find a copy of "The Handknitter's Handbook" by Montse Stanley. It is the most comprehensive book of handknitting techniques that you will ever find. I call it my knitting bible and found it on ebay. You might also find a copy in one of the old book shops. Hope this is of help to you. xx


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Thanks everyone! What great suggestion. Didn't know about them. Going to try ur suggestions.
> 
> You guys ROCK!


Love your icon. Cute baby! Cute expression.


----------



## Elegants by Ellen (May 27, 2011)

I, too do the knit cast on. No guessing There may be another term for it,i dont know


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

I use a knitted cast on and don't have to worry about how long of a 'tail'. Google knitted 'knitted cast on'. www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

I use a knitted cast on and don't have to worry about how long of a 'tail'. Google knitted 'knitted cast on'. www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I always use the cable cast-on - have never used the long tail. Why put stress on yourself?


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Hi KP family,
> 
> You guys have always had the answer. It never fails when I am CO I always have to do it over and over before I guess the right amount of yarn to cast on the number of stitches. I have a pattern I am starting and it says cast on 270. I have now unravel it 3 times. ARG!
> 
> ...


I have not read all replies so this may have been mentioned already but here goes anyway.
The easiest way to do a Cast On where you need 2 strands of yarn is to tie both ends of the ball of yarn together and off you go.
When you have all of your stitches, cut off one end, leaving a tail to neaten in later.
No problems with running out of yarn.
Personally, I use Cable Cast On so do not have this problem in the first place.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Yes there is" wrap your yarn around your needle ten or twenty times then pull that amount off making sure not to loose the correct lenghth it took. measure that how many times with the empty yarn that you will need. I hope I am making sense. then when you are casting on and want to make sure how many cast ons you have so that you do not have to keep counting if you loose your place simply place a marker every twenty or fifty cast ons just be consistant with the same number so that you can count them all . easy peasy.


ksitter said:


> Hi KP family,
> 
> You guys have always had the answer. It never fails when I am CO I always have to do it over and over before I guess the right amount of yarn to cast on the number of stitches. I have a pattern I am starting and it says cast on 270. I have now unravel it 3 times. ARG!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

for that many stitches I do the "knitted cast on" method placing markers ever 25 or 50 stitches is a great way to keep track of how many you have done already and I find that its easier to see if I made a mistake in my work with markers that close too... I'd rather tink 25 than 200... the project I have going has 330 stitches and the markers have saved me a ton of time..


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

I knit on my stiches then I count as I go


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

i have always heard that it's approx. 1" per st.


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

I used to always use the long tail cast on and had the same problems you are having. It made me want to quit knitting! I have started using the crochet cast on and now, and always, have a short tail and enough yarn. I am sure there is a video on utube or one of the knitting sites to help you out. I learned it on Craftsy.com during a sweater workshop. I love this cast on and have made it my number one cast on method.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

For a large number of cast on stitches I generally use a crochet cast on. It has a nice edge on both sides. Using two strands of yarn for the long tail is certainly an option. Cable cast on and knitted cast on will work, but I think the crochet is prettier and more stable.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Hi KP family,
> 
> You guys have always had the answer. It never fails when I am CO I always have to do it over and over before I guess the right amount of yarn to cast on the number of stitches. I have a pattern I am starting and it says cast on 270. I have now unravel it 3 times. ARG!
> 
> ...


Why do you need to know? I just start with the end of the yarn and knit on however many stitches I need. I have the whole skein. Then I don't have to tie on any more to continue knitting until the skein runs out. The amount of yarn doesn't matter.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Dowager said:


> ksitter said:
> 
> 
> > Hi KP family,
> ...


Because she was trying to do the long tail cast on method.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is a website that has demos of different cast ons.. Just find the one you like best and do that most of the time..

I love cable cast on for most things.. but do a provisional when I need to..

http://www.woollywormhead.com/knit-and-crochet-1/

and my favorite site to learn anything at all has these videos of different cast ons...

http://verypink.com/?s=cast+on


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree that the easiest is to use center pull strand along with the outside strand when you have enough stitches just cut the outside yarn. Works every time.


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

With that many stitches I'd do the knit on CO


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Take two balls of yarn, tie a slip knot (6 or 8 inches from the ends) thru both strands and put on needle, separate the two strands and do the long tail cast on, do not count the slip stitch, when you have enough stitches, cut off one of the balls, you can weave that end in later, use the other for working yarn, at the end of first row, delete the first slip knot, you will have two ends there to work in later. No running out of yarn.


This is what I do...it saves a lot of time, yarn and hair...I no longer pull it out because I came out too short or long


----------



## Syl (Apr 10, 2011)

Does anyone cast on like I do???? I make a slip knot, put it on the needle. Then I insert the other needle as if to knit the slip, bring the thread through, make a slight twist with the right hand needle, and slip that stitch on the left needle. The edge is really neat. I, too, always had a hard time "guessing" how much yarn I'd need to cast on the proper number of stitches, and came up with the method above. Hope you all understand it.


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Thank you, but how much yarn do I judge to use? That is my issue, I guess how much yarn will equal 270 stitches and run short on yarn and then have to pull it out and add more yarn and I am still short. :-( I feel like a dummy LOL


Are you using a long tail cast on? That may be where the problem lies. Use a different cast on. I use the one that Syl uses. It does make a nice edge.


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

Unless you're using exceptionally large needles figure on 1 inch per stitch to be safe.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

This is what i do also. Sometimes I have to go 18 inches instead for every 20 stitches.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

ANYTIME that I have more than 50 stitches to cast on, I cast aside,(no pun intended) the long tail. I use the knit cast on so that there is no guess work or wrapping of yarn and math. It's easy and always works.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Someone may have already mentioned this, but use both ends of a ball of yarn to do long tail cast on. I do the initial loop with both ends and count that as two stitches, then just use both strands till I have enough stitches. Snip on end and you are ready to knit!

(Sorry if this is repeated info, but I have to work in a few minutes and don't have time to read all the pages.)


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I just bought a fab book on Amazon recently; I usually look at their used book section and often there are wholesalers with new copies there selling New books for the same price as the used ones. 
That's what I found in this caseI purchased a brand new copy of at a discounted price: _"Cast On, Bind Off: 211 Ways to Begin and End Your Knitting._" (Martingale Press)
Now, I thought I knew most every combination of these methods possible but there are so many more I'd never come across before. They are beautifully photographed in close-up detail as well as sketched, step-by-step.
I'm very excited about beginning new projects now!!


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Thanks everyone! I have gotten back to my love of knitting the last 6 months and it has never failed I have to always pull my CO stitches off due to being short on the amount of yarn.
> 
> Note to self: you are doing long tail! I love this site, I learn so much.
> 
> I am on my 4th try LOL


Sorry, I'm late to the party,but try a crochet cast-on. You'll never have to guess the amount of yarn it needs.

Elle


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

ksitter said:


> Hi KP family,
> 
> You guys have always had the answer. It never fails when I am CO I always have to do it over and over before I guess the right amount of yarn to cast on the number of stitches. I have a pattern I am starting and it says cast on 270. I have now unravel it 3 times. ARG!
> 
> ...


you're doing a long tail cast-on, right? i hate it when that happens to me. i usually guesstimate about an inch per stitch, (so for 270 stitches, that'd be about 7.5 yards) then i add about 1/2 yard to be on the safe side. i also put a stitch marker every so many stitches, so i don't have to recount them all when i lose count (i always lose count). for 270 stitches, i'd probably do every 30 stitches, since that would come out evenly.
other possibility - a different cast-on. not sure what you're making, but a knitted cast on doesn't take that long tail. this site has videos of different methods: http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on
HTH!


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Thank you, but how much yarn do I judge to use? That is my issue, I guess how much yarn will equal 270 stitches and run short on yarn and then have to pull it out and add more yarn and I am still short. :-( I feel like a dummy LOL


For long tail cast on with worest weight yarn you can figure 1" of yarn per stitch, I.e. 36 stitches 36 inches. For bulky yarn figures a bit more and for thin yarn figure less yarn. This is just a gauge but it works for me. 
If you do a knitted or cable cast on you don't have to worry as you are already using your working end of the yarn.
Hope this helps.


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

Mine is an unscientific method, but it seems to work. When doing long tail cast on, I figure about 20 stitches equals the length of my arm from wrist to elbow. A little longer for super bulky, shorter for very fine yarn. Always seems to work.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Use two balls of yarn and after you are finished cut one of the yarns leaving a couple of inches for weaving later on. One important thing, do not count the first cast on stitch and should be unraveled after you knit or purl the first row. Hope this helps.


----------



## SKRUGER (Feb 24, 2012)

The best solution I have tried is to take the 2 ends of a skein (1 inner & 1 outer) and cast on. It is also a good idea to do a slip knot first & then untie it when you get to the end of the first knitted row. Don't count the slip knot as a stitch! With so many stitches I would use a marker every 30 or 50 stitches (to keep your sanity!). When you have all the stitches, tie off & cut one of the strands, with the other strand start knitting! Relax & enjoy!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Are you doing the long tail cast on? I use 2 skeins of yarn for this when I have to cast on a lot of stitches. One skein is your working yarn and the other skein will be your wasten yarn. You won't have to worry about how much yarn is needed. When you have cast on the number of stitches just cut the yarn from the other skein and start knitting. Hope this helps. Carlyta


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Hi KP family,
> 
> You guys have always had the answer. It never fails when I am CO I always have to do it over and over before I guess the right amount of yarn to cast on the number of stitches. I have a pattern I am starting and it says cast on 270. I have now unravel it 3 times. ARG!
> 
> ...


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

ksitter said:


> Thank you, but how much yarn do I judge to use? That is my issue, I guess how much yarn will equal 270 stitches and run short on yarn and then have to pull it out and add more yarn and I am still short. :-( I feel like a dummy LOL


Do what jinx said. Measure how much you need for 25 stitches, then measure out 13 times the length. That will give enough for 275 stitches.
Thanks, jinx. I've had the same problem so I'll remember your tip. Why is it I never think of common sense things like that?
Di


----------



## maudyg (Sep 13, 2011)

Another suggestion is to pull the yarn from the inside of the ball as well as the outside to do a long tail cast on. Rather than use two skiens.


----------



## maudyg (Sep 13, 2011)

Another suggestion is to pull the yarn from the inside of the ball as well as the outside to do a long tail cast on. Rather than use two skiens.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Hi KP family,
> 
> You guys have always had the answer. It never fails when I am CO I always have to do it over and over before I guess the right amount of yarn to cast on the number of stitches. I have a pattern I am starting and it says cast on 270. I have now unravel it 3 times. ARG!
> 
> ...


I agree with jinx...use a marker every 25 or even 50 stitches.
What are you making??? Before you cast on pull out the yarn wrap it around the needle for as many stitches you need and then add a few more inches. These are the two tricks I use for a large cast on...


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i usually do a "sample" cast on of about 20 stitches, unravel and measure. divide no. of cast ons needed by 20, ex. 200 div/by 20 is 10 times the length of yarn used for sample. always add a little extra. just my way. good luck


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh, you are asking about a long tail cast on? Try using two skeins of yarn to cast on. Once you have enough stitches cast on you cut the second yarn.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: or knit cast on or estimate how much yarn you need for 10 stitches and then multiply plus I always do a bit extra for a sewing tail or a combination of all of the above depending on the situation- if I run short by a few inches with the long tail I just finish with knit cast on sigh if you can't tell this has happened to me more than once


----------



## Ysne58 (Jun 22, 2012)

I rarely use the long tail cast on anymore because I also never get the length right. I prefer the cable cast on.





 This is a really good video for this method.

Another reason I prefer this method is that it unravels much easier for me than either the long tail cast on or the knit cast on.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I use the crocheted cast on. You can find it on You Tube. Hope this helps


ksitter said:


> Hi KP family,
> 
> You guys have always had the answer. It never fails when I am CO I always have to do it over and over before I guess the right amount of yarn to cast on the number of stitches. I have a pattern I am starting and it says cast on 270. I have now unravel it 3 times. ARG!
> 
> ...


----------



## Syl (Apr 10, 2011)

With my method, you don't need to measure how much yarn you will need to cast on your stitches. With my method, after I cast on the required number of stitches, the tail is on the end of the row, and I just start knitting away. The right side, then, will always be facing me. Hope this helps.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I measure from the tip of my first finger to my elbow 20sts. I always add one more just in case


----------



## john71105 (Dec 23, 2011)

I detest long tail cast on. Why not use a cable cast on, a knitted cast on, or a crocheted cast on? All of these use the working yarn and don't require you to estimate how much yarn you need.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh, you are asking about a long tail cast on? Try using two skeins of yarn to cast on. Once you have enough stitches cast on you cut the second yarn.


Jinx is right; use the two-balls or two-skeins method. I used to keep a page of notes for every project stating how many stitches were cast on, on what size needles, then how much yarn it took...I had a whole page and I was still uncertain. So this way is so liberating !!! You will love it ;-)


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

ksitter said:


> Hi KP family,
> 
> You guys have always had the answer. It never fails when I am CO I always have to do it over and over before I guess the right amount of yarn to cast on the number of stitches. I have a pattern I am starting and it says cast on 270. I have now unravel it 3 times. ARG!
> 
> ...


That's why I can't bear doing long tail cast on!


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this question. I looked at the link for the knitted cast on and I can't wait to try it.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you rkr. That looks like even more than Montse Stanley describes. Just off to look it up  Thanks for the reference :-D


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Knitted CO is what I do for a large amount of stitches, and definately use stitch markers for every 20... or use 2 strands tied together OR a good rule of thumb for long tail CO...ONE inch per stitch always works...270 stitches ....270 inches 270 divided by 12 inches = about 2 and 1/2 feet of yarn needed..and I always fudge up a bit so I won't run short.

I hope this helps.


----------



## jlp50a (Feb 29, 2012)

ksitter said:


> Hi Sing,
> 
> Yes I am doing the long tail cast on and thank you. I didn't know there was such a thing as knitting while you cast on. Watching the video.
> 
> Thank you all, stress level is now down to a 4 from 10 LOL


I allow an inch of yarn per stitch, i.e., 270 inches. I measure by the nose fingertip method being 36 inches. Measure 9 times between your nose and outstretched arm should give you more than enough yarn. You will probably have a long leftover piece, but better to much than not enough. This always works for me.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

If you are using the long tail method to cast on and the problem is not enough of a tail, the same thing happened to me. Someone wrote to measure out the number of stitches as inches. So if I'm casting on 10 I start with 10 to 12 inches of yarn. That seemed to work for me.


ksitter said:


> Hi KP family,
> 
> You guys have always had the answer. It never fails when I am CO I always have to do it over and over before I guess the right amount of yarn to cast on the number of stitches. I have a pattern I am starting and it says cast on 270. I have now unravel it 3 times. ARG!
> 
> ...


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

From your posting I'm guessing you are casting on thumb method? If you know the width of the finished piece e.g. 20" then start with at least 60" yarn ( and I would add a bit too) that would be on uk double knitting ( light worsted in the usa?) 
I'm sure I've read somewhere 3 x width. 
Hope that helps. And works for you!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I use the knit on cast on method for large amount of stitches and put a marker every 25 or so in case you lose count. OR wrap the yarn around the needle 270 times, then unwrap and measure. This should be the length for long tail cast on.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Kathy-When you're casting on a large number of stitches, place a marker every 20 stitches. This will make them easy to count and help you know where you are. If you are doing a long tail cast on, before you start casting on, wind the yarn around the needle-1 wind for every needed stitch. In this case, wind the yarn 270 times( don't wind tight!!). That way, you'll know you have enough tail for all your stitches. Nothing worse than casting on almost all those stitches only to discover you don't have enough yarn on the tail and you have to start over!! It will all work out, I promise! Denise


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Hi KP family,
> 
> You guys have always had the answer. It never fails when I am CO I always have to do it over and over before I guess the right amount of yarn to cast on the number of stitches. I have a pattern I am starting and it says cast on 270. I have now unravel it 3 times. ARG!
> 
> ...


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi rkr, it's me again. Is the book "Cast on,Bind" off by Cap Sease? If so, I've found it on Amazon for £18.66. It will be available in England from October.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I understand you question. If you cast on using the finger-thumb, over and under, etc., there is a difference as to which side (ball or yarn vs the tail) will be used up faster. I made a rule that I would keep the tail to the right or outside, hopefully using up the ball side faster. I figured this out, Heaven know how, after going thru the same thing. I also, try wrapping the yarn around the finger to equal the number of cast on stitches. Of course if you are using a very small needle, which I don't, this won't work as well. 
Try with a sample, say 20% of what you will eventually need, sort of like checking the guage. Takes time but you will succeed!
k


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

It really depends on the size needle you are using - when I'm using a #6 to #8- I come out just about right (with about a 9" tail) if I measure 1 inch for each stitch.
Therefore, Co 48 stitches, measure about 48 inches and do the long tail.
I like long tail better because my stitches always get tighter if I do anything else! That's just me, probably.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

This situation is why I gave up on the long tail cast on. No matter which method used to estimate the length of yarn, the result would be too much or too yarn. There are many other options (knitted, cable, etc). My current favorite is crochet cast on with the matching crochet cast off.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

There is actually a mathmatical formual that works. I use it all the time. Check it out at www.nancysknitknacks.com



ksitter said:


> Hi KP family,
> 
> You guys have always had the answer. It never fails when I am CO I always have to do it over and over before I guess the right amount of yarn to cast on the number of stitches. I have a pattern I am starting and it says cast on 270. I have now unravel it 3 times. ARG!
> 
> ...


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Kathy try measuring about an inch of yarn for each stitch if you are doing the long tail cast on.

If you have to cast on 50 stitches that would be 50 inches.

100 stitches would be 100 inches.

and so on and so on. 

See if that works for you.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Great idea. I think I will experiment with that. What a waste of time when you end up short, plus the yarn gets freyed, overoworked. I am new at this. 
k


----------



## angelus (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi , here is how I.cast on. I leave a tail of about 10 inches or little more, & I knit from the skein or ball for the co stitches. That takes away the hassle of ripping out ur co row because u run short. I like,this method because it elimimates having to.find a way to male sure u have enough yarn to complete ur co row, it also will give u a more reinforced


----------



## rosiedlp (Sep 6, 2012)

Once you have 25 CO make a mark on you yarn at the beginning point of where you started casting on. Then ake off the 25 stitches and measure how much yarn you needed on the loose end sounds like you cast on like I do, some don't........). Then divide 25 into the total number of CO stitches you need for pattern. Whatever the answer is multiply that by the measurement you got from the loose yarn at the beginning. I hope this makes sense to you. If you cast on as I do, it will! Good luck.


----------



## rosiedlp (Sep 6, 2012)

This would depend on size of needle and yarn, would it not?


----------



## angelus (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi , here is how I.cast on. I leave a tail of about 10 inches or little more, & I knit from the skein or ball for the co stitches. That takes away the hassle of ripping out ur co row because u run short. I like,this method because it elimimates having to.find a way to male sure u have enough yarn to complete ur co row, it also will give u a more reinforced finish, when u go back & work in the tail on the,wrong side of ur work. Hope this helps u.


----------



## rosiedlp (Sep 6, 2012)

I read Angelus idea and it sounds good, I tried that a few times. However it always depended on the size of yarn and needle. That's why I do the preliminary trial so I don't have to redo.......


----------



## rosiedlp (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh I didn't see your answer, I just kind of duplicated yours, sorry.....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This may sound weird but it works for me. If I know the width of what I am making I measure out three times that for casting on. I don't know why it works for me but it does. Sometimes I have a bit too much but that is so much better than having to start over!


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

This will help:

http://cocoknits.com/journal/tips-and-tutorials/no-more-estimating-tail-length-for-a-long-tail-co/


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Check out from the library "Cast On Bind Off" by Leslie Ann Bestor. This book will walk you thru the various methods of casting on and the bind offs to go with them. There is also another "Cast On Bind Off" book by Cap Sease(I think this is her name) which demonstrates the various methods with better visuals but not as user friendly with when to use the different methods and why. When in doubt, go to Google and watch all the videos.

Happy casting.


----------



## Skids (Mar 11, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> Take two balls of yarn, tie a slip knot (6 or 8 inches from the ends) thru both strands and put on needle, separate the two strands and do the long tail cast on, do not count the slip stitch, when you have enough stitches, cut off one of the balls, you can weave that end in later, use the other for working yarn, at the end of first row, delete the first slip knot, you will have two ends there to work in later. No running out of yarn.


I learned this method here and it works like a dream! Anything over 50-75 sts I use the two skein long tail cast on. No more guesswork and no more ripping out. Love, love, love it!!


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

That is the only way I ever cast on is knitting them on then i can count and knit at same time . works so well You can also put markers I use the little plastic ones I have had for years by Boye of Susan Bates maybe made them ,lost the name years ago off the tiny box or I use pieces of yarn different color and tie them between 25 -50 stitches from yarn I am using I do save those yarn ones and reuse them.


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Kathy,
I would suggest the following website http://verypink.com/ look for "Knitting Help Videos" click on "Cast-ons" and then look for "Casting-on Many Stitches" Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ksitter said:


> I didn't know about the knit/cast on method. Going to try it, thanks!!!!


For something that long, I use the crochet cast on and mark every 50 stitches. Got used to crochet CO as some scarves/shawls you knit the first half first then knit the second half at the CO, so when using the Crochet CO, just unravel and put back on left needle. Even better if CCO using scrap yarn then just unravel to the yarn you are using.

Check them all out as some CO's are easy for different things.
Good Luck, JW


----------



## Irsette (Nov 12, 2011)

If you figure ABOUT (usually a scoch more) 1" for each cast on stitch you should have enough to satisfy you, also add a little extra for the long tail (maybe 6" or so)


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Suggestion: Cast on with TWO balls of yarn. OR
1. Pull out the yarn end from the center of the ball.
2. Grab the end of the ball on the outside.
3. Use those TWO like you would the ONE length of yarn for the cast on.

When you have cast on ALL of your sts, cut off one yarn and knit with the other one.


ksitter said:


> Thank you, but how much yarn do I judge to use? That is my issue, I guess how much yarn will equal 270 stitches and run short on yarn and then have to pull it out and add more yarn and I am still short. :-( I feel like a dummy LOL


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I put in a stitch marker every ten stitches. That makes it much easier to count.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

BTW, I use the cable cast on. Should've mentioned that.

Hazel


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I use a crochet cast on where I catch the needle in the loop and cast on one stitch less than I want, then slip the loop off the crochet hook on to the needle as that last stitch. Don't have to worry about how long a tail to leave; there is no tail. I just make sure I leave a long enough end to weave in neatly. Check out http://www.karenjoseattle.com/karenjoseattle/2007/07/crochet-cast-on.html


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was told that you can take the measurement your item is supposed to be on CO edge and multiply by 3. Give a little extra if you are loose, a little less if you are tight.


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you for the hint about the yarn needed for casting on!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I use little rings and place them every 50 stitches. then you onlu have to count by 50's.


----------



## san100 (Sep 24, 2011)

use the knitted cast on...i use it all the time. There are lots of videos and it is easy and you start with whatever tail you want.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just so Kathy doesn't feel totally alone in this problem, I wonder how to measure the tail too. I am forever just short by inches. Thanks for the wrap around suggestion, that's great! So my friend, Kathy, maybe it's a C(K)athy problem, but I got some great ideas here for that problem


----------



## patti8 (Oct 11, 2011)

I place a marker on my needle every 25 stitches, this way I really can't loose track.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I generally always use a long tail cast on. What I do is wrap the yarn loosely around my needle the number of stitches I need to cast on (wrap 270 times). Then I add about another foot as a "just in case". That usually works just fine.


----------



## patti8 (Oct 11, 2011)

on long tail cast on use 2 balls of yarn, it really works then just cut one ball of yarn and work with just one and no short or long tail


----------



## redman (Aug 30, 2012)

My Grandma taught me to knit in the early 40's and I cast on the cable cast on method and there's no pulling your hair or guessing.


----------



## dempseyleigh (Jun 23, 2011)

I read somewhere that you need to measure the yarn by twice the length of your forearm. This will give you a tail of about 6 inches for casting on 37 to 40 stitches. Good luck. Just be happy you CAN knit. I did a stupid thing this morning, jumping on a shovel hoping my weight would make it go deeper and I flew backwards and have a nice inch long cut on my hand at the base of my right pinky. Stupid and now it hurts--a lot.


----------



## DSM (Sep 15, 2012)

I find the knit on cast on method to be so much easier, and I like the edge it gives.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Use a long tail cast on and use both ends of the ball then cut the end you dont want to work with when all your stitches are on.


----------



## vera (Jan 29, 2011)

I have had this problem also, knew exactly what the question was with the long tail cast on. However no more problems with this method of using two balls of yarn. GREAT idea thanks, I'm sure many of us are saying the same.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Personally, I don't do the long tail cast on . I like the knit on better. I really like your advice on dealing with this ladies problem.



jinx said:


> Oh, you are asking about a long tail cast on? Try using two skeins of yarn to cast on. Once you have enough stitches cast on you cut the second yarn.


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Forget the cast on thumb method, just start with a loop on your needle knit a stitch and instead of casting the stitch off put it on your left hand needle.Continue until you have the number of stitches required.


----------



## vera (Jan 29, 2011)

OK, this sounds good too. Anxious to start a new project so that I can try it


----------



## Grannybaba (Aug 16, 2012)

ksitter said:


> Thanks everyone! I have gotten back to my love of knitting the last 6 months and it has never failed I have to always pull my CO stitches off due to being short on the amount of yarn.
> 
> Note to self: you are doing long tail! I love this site, I learn so much.
> 
> I am on my 4th try LOL


Had a good giggle over this ksitter....I identify with you completely as this is happening to me, so I know how you feel with all the marvellous information. I had never heard of this type of cast on and am taking notes and learning here with you!! Great that you've got back your love of knitting!!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

I haven't read all the threads but I also use the knit on method which I was taught to do many years ago. However I was also taught to knit through the back of the stitch when doing the first row, this makes for a very even edge, no loopy holes as you normally see. Hope this helps. If your ribbing on the first row then do your knits and purls in the back of the stitch..


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

Keep it Simple!

Use 2 balls/skeins when using the long tail cast on.


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

I have always done the knit cast on method but when I cast on the next stitch I go between the two previous stitches instead of through the last stitch and that keeps it a little tighter. Good luck.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

ksitter said:


> I didn't know about the knit/cast on method. Going to try it, thanks!!!!


I use the knit cast on method wheneven I have to cast on that many stitches. I only use the long tail cast on for smaller number of stitches. However, I do the trick some of the others have mentioned by wrapping your yarn around your needle for the number of stitches you want to cast on. I always add just a wee bit more and it always comes out perfect for long tail cast on.


----------



## jtanner (Aug 13, 2011)

I was told at one LYS to wrap yarn needle 10 times, then measure that length out counting by 10 to number you need to cast on. This should work, hope you can understand my explanation. This usually works for me.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Ysne58 said:


> I rarely use the long tail cast on anymore because I also never get the length right. I prefer the cable cast on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is also a very 'neat & tidy' looking CO but VERY elastic where you need it, as for top-down socks.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is the formula I use and it works 99% of the time! Figure approximately 1 inch of yarn per stitch for worsted weight. Figure more for bulky/chunky yarns and a little less for lighter weights such as sock yarn.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is the formula I use and it works 99% of the time! Figure approximately 1 inch of yarn per stitch for worsted weight. Figure more for bulky/chunky yarns and a little less for lighter weights such as sock yarn.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is the formula I use and it works 99% of the time! Figure approximately 1 inch of yarn per stitch for worsted weight. Figure more for bulky/chunky yarns and a little less for lighter weights such as sock yarn.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is the formula I use and it works 99% of the time! Figure approximately 1 inch of yarn per stitch for worsted weight. Figure more for bulky/chunky yarns and a little less for lighter weights such as sock yarn.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Thank you, but how much yarn do I judge to use? That is my issue, I guess how much yarn will equal 270 stitches and run short on yarn.... :-( I feel like a dummy LOL


1. Some say to knit X number of stitches, then drop them from your needle, unravel and measure the length of yarn needed for X stitches then multiply by # of stitches to cast on.
2. Some prefer to wrap the yarn tail around the needle you will use until you have wrapped as many rounds as the # of stitches to CO.

3. When I have to CO anything over 100 sts, I use the yarn ends from the outside and the inside, slip-knotting them together at the beginning, then merrily CO (placing count markers every 25-50 sts.) When done with the CO I cut one or the other yarn end, depending on whether I will be knitting from the inside or the outside, being sure to leave enough tail to weave in as I go, untie the slip knot and proceed. Good luck, and keep knitting!


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

If you are using long tail cast on, use 1 inch for each stitch. I also do maybe 2 more inches to be safe. If you co 25 stitches, measure 25 inches of yarn.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

If you have 2 skein of yarn, cast on using both and then cut one off when you have the needed number of stitches.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 21, 2011)

To be safe, try first measuring out a half inch of yarn for each stitch you plan to cast on. If you're using big honking needles, measure out more.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I also had problems guessing how much yarn to use for the double tail cast on. The knitted cast on is so much easier.


----------



## Kamuelababy (Jul 19, 2012)

American Style knitting Cast on stitches.: need two balls of yarn. Put slip knot on needle from each ball.(2 slip knots) leaving a short tail. use one balls yarn for the "long tail" side and the other yarns ball for the "Throw over". iene on the left and one on the right if you are right handed. When all stitches are knitted onto the needle, undo the two initial slip knots and cut the "long tail" yarn,again leaving a short tail to weave in. Using the two balls for the two functions is easier than using the two balls as a one strand knitted onto the needle, which can get pretty bulky. Do not count the two slip knots as stitches as they will be gone when the casting on is done. using this method solves the guess work on how much yarn do I need for any amount of stitches casting on.


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

I didn't read all of the replies, so I am sorry if this is a repeat; but, if you are short cast on stitches you can turn your work around and add stitches by purling on to the needle. Your "tail" won't be at the end of the row, but it sure beats having to redo your cast on. I learned this tidbit at a Lily Chin class - I believe there are more details in her "Knitting Tips and Tricks" book.


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

The general rule is 3 wraps around the needle equals 1 stitch. So you need to wrap 30 wraps and measure the length. Then you take the result and multiply by 27. This is the required length for the whole 270 stitches. If 30 wraps equals 2 inched then 54 inches would equal 270.
so you would measure off 3/4 so an no to short yourself.
Thus approx 50 inches and start cast on.
Hope this helps. Also the easier way is to use 2 skeins and knot together and use one for each side of long tail cast on. Obce obe drop one skein and continue.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the different ways to cast on. I was also having the same problem with running out of my long tail CO yarn. Had not heard of the crochet cast on, just saw the video posted, tried it and just found my new cast on. Thanks to all who suggested this one.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

I like the double twist cast on:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

If you are starting some ribbing, the super stretchy slip knot cast on is great!

http://curiousknitter.blogspot.com/2009/09/jeny-stretchy-slipknot-cast-on.html


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> Divide the number of stitches you are casting on by 4, in this case it would be 67.5. Wrap the yarn around the needle, not too loose, but not too tight that number of times to the next higher number, so 68 times. Hold the yarn at the spot of the last wrap and double the length then double it again. I lways add another 12 inches of length to get the length of the tail you need to cast on. HTHs. Of course if you are casting on a low number of stitches, just wrap around the needle that many times and still add 10", just to play safe.


*grin* me, too. I just did the base row three times and had to unravel because of not enough yarn in my ltco. I love doing the ltco, though so just keep trying until it right.


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

What I do when doing the long tail cast on, and I learned it here, is I divide the number of sts to be cast on and divide it by 4. Then I rap the yarn around the needle, I am going to be using, that many times. I then use that amount of yarn to measure 3 more lengths the same length. that gives you the amount of tail you will need to make the cast on. 
As far as keeping the number of sts correct I place a marker every 20 sts (making sure the count is right before moving on) When I am finished I know that the cast on is correct. 

I know both of the methods work because I have mad several afghans requiring as many as 300 sts in the cast on.


----------



## Jerseygirrlll (Aug 5, 2012)

I use a method called the "Italian" or "tubular" cast-on method, where you don't have to estimate the yarn length. If you Google, "Italian cast on method," you will find plenty of YouTube videos that demonstrate how. Sorry, I don't remember which one was the best. I looked at several to get the hang of it.

Good luck.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Suggestion: Use 2 balls of yarn to cast on.
OR
Use the yarn from both the middle and outside of the skein. 
[When you have cast on ALL the sts, cut one off and knit with the other.]


ksitter said:


> Thank you, but how much yarn do I judge to use? That is my issue, I guess how much yarn will equal 270 stitches and run short on yarn and then have to pull it out and add more yarn and I am still short. :-( I feel like a dummy LOL


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I cast on working against the entire skein of yarn so never have the problem of judging how much I will need. I know there are different cast on methods; perhaps it would be easier for you to use one that doesn't require an estimate?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Thank you, but how much yarn do I judge to use? That is my issue, I guess how much yarn will equal 270 stitches and run short on yarn and then have to pull it out and add more yarn and I am still short. :-( I feel like a dummy LOL


I don't do the long tail cast on - I use larger needles and do the cable cast on -- have used it for years - as long as I use a couple sizes bigger needles,no problem -- then you don't have to worry you just use your yarn on the ball as you cast on. Hope this helps.


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

This is a great question. I am learning so much about CO. You guys are the greatest!


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I have recently started doing the crochet cast on. There are different ways to do it but this video explains well even for those who don't crochet.


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

Kathy,

I glanced over the suggentions and did not see my method which always works for me.

I take the needle I will be using for the pattern, wrap the yarn around it 20 times. Then measure however many times this is divided into the stitches needed. In your case 270. lets say it takes a foot of yarn for the 20 wraps, then you divide the 270 by 20 which comes out to be 13 1/2, so you would need 13 and 1/2 feet of yarn for the cast on..... Has always worked well for me hope it helps you! email any questions you may have, 
[email protected]


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I just added my reply and when it went back to the forum low and behold there was your reply vchase. LOL

If you're using the method where you put out so much yarn and use that to CO with you could try this. Start with the end of the yarn and wrap it around the largest needle you are working with. For your 270 sts I would wrap the yarn around about 50 times. Then take that and measure that distance x 6 which would equal about 300 stitches. You should have enough to CO. Hope I explained that right. It's an approximate measurement but if at the end you need to cast on 3-5 stitches you can always use the old fashion CO using the knit over (knit a st on the left hand needle to the right and place that st onto the left needle) For only a few stitches that works.


----------



## jtanner (Aug 13, 2011)

Love the picture of your white dog. Is it a Scottie? I have a black scottie that is 14, she has been such a wonderful companion. Then I have a young Schnauzer.


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

I too have been where you were. I did not know about the knit cast on. Thanks ladies for a great suggestion!!!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tip about using two skeins of yarn for the long tail cast on when you are using a large number of stitches. When I have a large number of stitches I use the knitted cast on along with stitch markers.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

I always use the knit-on cast on. Are there times when it is not a good choice?

Thanks,

D


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

This thread has given me so many new ideas and cast on methods. Thanks to all who gave those new instructions.
I have learned so much about knitting since coming here.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I know what you mean...either you run out of yarn or you are 10 stitches short. Lately when I have to cast on a lot of stitches I use the cable or knitted cast on instead of long tail.


----------



## cpoggas (Jul 11, 2012)

I also used the guestimate of 12" for 20 - 25 stitches, I have only been knitting for about a year and I went to the knitted or cable? cast-on using the crotchet hook. It eliminates the missed guesses and ripping out and I get the tension of the cast-on edge more even. I also recommend of placing stitch markers every 25 stitches when you have 50+ or more stitches to cast-on. I hate recounting over and over.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Deleted my post on this one!


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

They used to say reel off about 3 times the length of the cast on edge for the long tail. With that many stitches though it still may not come out right. I have also read 4 times the length recommended on this forum, that might be a safer estimate. It would be better to have the left over tail too long and just cut the extra when you're done casting on.


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

Grandma327 said:


> Yarn Happy said:
> 
> 
> > Take two balls of yarn, tie a slip knot (6 or 8 inches from the ends) thru both strands and put on needle, separate the two strands and do the long tail cast on, do not count the slip stitch, when you have enough stitches, cut off one of the balls, you can weave that end in later, use the other for working yarn, at the end of first row, delete the first slip knot, you will have two ends there to work in later. No running out of yarn.
> ...


What a great idea! thanks


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I always use the cast on knit.[[ 60 YRS]

what is the advantage of long tail?

I read that way as a possibility and decided against it , at that moment! for the very reason this thread was started, the unknown length needed, possibility of too short,, or wasting it, and be SO needed at the end!
bet


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Ditto


ireneofnc said:


> Deleted my post on this one!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

purplelady said:


> I always use the cast on knit.[[ 60 YRS]
> 
> what is the advantage of long tail?
> 
> ...


Long tail is VERY fast and pretty versatile. No real advantage other than speed as far as I am concerned.


----------



## vera (Jan 29, 2011)

I almost always use the long tail method of casting on because I think it gives a neater edge, however with the two needle cast on I find that by knitting into the back of the stitches on the first row also gives a neat edging.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

My very unorthodox method is: taking the tail of yarn in my left hand and pulling out so my left arm is straight out to my side and my right hand is beside my right ear. That amount of yarn (for me) is a cast on of 50 stitches. So to do 270 stitches I would pull that amount of yarn off the ball 5 1/2 times. I always place some kind of marker after each 50 cast on stitches. This has worked nicely for me. If using a heavy yarn you will need more for casting on than you need for fingering or sock yarn. 
Or many times I have cast on 25 or 50 stitches then multiply that amount by what you need to cast on.
Good luck and please let us know how you make out with which idea of casting on...


----------



## Rozelle12 (May 3, 2012)

Yarn happy has the best solution. There is no additional guessing or counting and there is no redoing. This is ideal. It works without fail.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I always use thumb method for casting on as for a jumper or cardigan it has a bit of a bounce to it. When I really need a straight cast on edge I use the cable cast on method.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find a readable pattern for an Entrelac hat? The one I have , I just can't follow. I get the first two tiers done, then it goes blah blah. I have watched the videos and know how to do it.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Interweave Press has published an entire book on entrelac. Check your library to see if it's available.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

what library /


----------



## the cats meow (Sep 20, 2012)

The long tail cast on does give a greater edge and in fact I've seen many older/experienced knitters use it as the first row. For many, many years the Long Tail Cast On has been the Cost On to go to for knitters/designers, etc. so that is why you see it used so much. A lot of Designers purpously use it to start a pattern so that their pattern is easy for everyone.
The cast on using the two skeins is great but you also can do it using one end from inside the skein and the other end from the outside. Great for casting on a lot of stitches 
but doesn't leave the nice edge of the Long Tail.


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

I NEVER USE THAT CO I USE THE THE ONE BY MAKING A LOOP PLACE ON L/H NEEDLE, KNIT INTO THE ST. PLACE ON L/H NEEDLE FROM THEN ON KNIT BETWEEN THE 2 STITCHES,CONTINUE UNTIL YOU HAVE THE NUMBER STITCHES YOU NEED.NO WORRIES ABOUT HAVING ENOUGH WOOL THIS WAY, I ALWAYS USE LARGER NEEDLES TO CAST ON


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I found this web site very helpful showing differnt cast on methods, plus a fool proof way for joining stitches for knitting in the round.

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2006/11/how-best-to-cast-on-long-tail-method.html


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Your local county or city library.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

You have to know how to count.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

If you use the long tail cast on you can wrap the yarn you are using around the needle size called for. If your casting on 270, wrap the yarn around the needle 27 times. You'll need approximately 10 times that length for the tail you use to cast on. You might add a little to be safe.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Thank you, but how much yarn do I judge to use? That is my issue, I guess how much yarn will equal 270 stitches and run short on yarn and then have to pull it out and add more yarn and I am still short. :-( I feel like a dummy LOL


 I may use the ends of the yarn from the center and the outside, and cut off the outside yarn when I have enough stitches CO, or make a "knitted" CO, or make a chain with a crochet hook and put the bottom single "nubby" loop on the knitting ndl after I have enough sts.
I only use the LTCO when I have to CO a very few sts, such as when I'm working a triangular or diamond shape.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Have you tried the knit on Cast On?

Or, what I have done is to cast on with 2 different skeins (or from each end of one pull skein) ... there are YouTube tutorials.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Yarn Happy said:


> Take two balls of yarn, tie a slip knot (6 or 8 inches from the ends) thru both strands and put on needle, separate the two strands and do the long tail cast on, do not count the slip stitch, when you have enough stitches, cut off one of the balls, you can weave that end in later, use the other for working yarn, at the end of first row, delete the first slip knot, you will have two ends there to work in later. No running out of yarn.


That is the way to do it! Never a problem!


----------

